# Getting rid of pine tree sap in my climbing line and split tail..



## WolverineMarine (Oct 3, 2009)

Ok guys..I have a sneaking suspision this question has been asked before..but I haven't caught it..I have recently started doing alot of work in pines and spruces...soooo..besides the obvious choice of junkin the rope(and thats not a real option for me)..what is the best way to get rid of sap on my climbing line and split tail and not degrade the strength and safety of my rope? I have tried to do a little research on-line with little result..all I know(and this is plain common sense) is not to use strong detergents or bleach...so please..I know you other pro's out there have some slick trick..please enlighten me..LOL


----------



## oldirty (Oct 3, 2009)

you can machine cold wash them and then hang it up to dry (make sure its in a mesh laundry bag when you wash it though otherwise you gonna have to fix the washing machine too.)

ive never done this though, only heresay.


what ive found that works best for sapped up gear is to climb another non pine/sappy tree. halfway through the effort it'll be like it was before the sap got on it.

lol. glad to help buddy.


----------



## deeker (Oct 3, 2009)

I was thinking of a different kind of split tail.


----------



## WolverineMarine (Oct 3, 2009)

OD..sounds like I need to go up a nice slick sycamor after I get the crap trees pawned off on me..LOL How'd that job in central park end up buddy?


----------



## oldirty (Oct 3, 2009)

WolverineMarine said:


> OD..sounds like I need to go up a nice slick sycamor after I get the crap trees pawned off on me..LOL How'd that job in central park end up buddy?



try it on a rough bark tree. more friction for the rope to run itself over and "clean" itself.


central park finished up great man.

tomorrow (sunday) night we gonna be on the highway removing trees too. should be fun. doing crane work in the dark. lol


----------



## WolverineMarine (Oct 3, 2009)

Dude..doing line clearance work enlightened me to how little I actually do know about this stuff..very humbling..not saying I was a know it all by any means..but getting close to a 20kv line is a LOT different than doing it to a customers roof..my pucker factor about ate a hole in my saddle the other day with a close call w/ 3 phase..nothing happened..just didnt see that one commin..anyways..stay safe buddy..u got alot to teach me yet..cant do it from 6 feet under..


----------



## outofmytree (Oct 4, 2009)

Depends on how much sap is on the rope. For spot cleaning I use citrus oil, for whole rope cleaning I do the same as OD. Inside a pillow case works OK, just go easy on the solvents. You will need to rinse thoroughly afterward as the soap will make for an interesting descent if you don't get it all out. Don't ask me how I know...... :blush:


----------



## BRCCArborist (Oct 6, 2009)

We took a live white pine down yesterday (It was leaning, not naturally, it was literally heaving)

Anyway, it was a total sticky mess. I use the same methods as the above. Grabbing a handful of soil or mulch is a good way to get it off your hands, arms, etc.


----------



## oldirty (Oct 6, 2009)

WolverineMarine said:


> .but getting close to a 20kv line is a LOT different than doing it to a customers roof..my pucker factor about ate a hole in my saddle the other day with a close call w/ 3 phase..nothing happened..just didnt see that one commin..anyways..stay safe .



i did line clearance for a moment in my tree career. used it to get some tight quarter bucket time experience. one day i was leaning out making a cut and when the branch let go it released the line which tapped me on the back twice giving me a little zappy with crackling sound. i never saw it hung up. about shat my pants.

i immediately folded up the bucket and pulled the riggers. the detail cop comes up to me and says "what was that sound"? i said "that was the sound of my retirement. heres your 8 hours" and i signed his slip and left. 

lol.

no joke them wires.

you stay safe man.


----------



## outofmytree (Oct 6, 2009)

oldirty said:


> i did line clearance for a moment in my tree career. used it to get some tight quarter bucket time experience. one day i was leaning out making a cut and when the branch let go it released the line which tapped me on the back twice giving me a little zappy with crackling sound. i never saw it hung up. about shat my pants.
> 
> i immediately folded up the bucket and pulled the riggers. the detail cop comes up to me and says "what was that sound"? i said "that was the sound of my retirement. heres your 8 hours" and i signed his slip and left.
> 
> ...



Never been quite that close but I can imagine the fear. The odd time when I have lost sight of a power line the shock I got when I "found" it again was bowel loosening. Its like the mongrels creep up on you or something......


----------



## lego1970 (Oct 6, 2009)

Normaly after a couple climbs in other trees the sap wear off. Otherwise I clean my rope in a bathtub with just a dab of shampoo. 

Yea, line clearance is a different beast all together. I've lost a few brain cells from being indirectly zapped a couple times. I've lost a few brain cells
from being indirectly zapped a couple times. I've lost a few brain cells from being indirectly zapped a couple times.  Ok, I'm better now, ok I'm better now. Dammit, maybe not. maybe not.


----------



## adam0321 (Mar 29, 2010)

first off no I am not on drugs. but I just washed all my lines and it didint even touch the sap. I live in florida so a common job is 3-5 white pines and hardly anything different. So my question is what about a lil bit of wd-40 in your hand run the line thru then wash it??? carzy stupid?


----------



## treemandan (Mar 29, 2010)

adam0321 said:


> first off no I am not on drugs. but I just washed all my lines and it didint even touch the sap. I live in florida so a common job is 3-5 white pines and hardly anything different. So my question is what about a lil bit of wd-40 in your hand run the line thru then wash it??? carzy stupid?



My snappy line to answer the question about the sap is to use an oak tree but in your case ( and I never thought about it before til you mentioned it) I would probably just hang myself. Sorry bro, yer screwed. That just to much sap for me I gotta say.
I would probably use more false crotches and tyvek suits... and get some drugs
I also never would have thought FLA would have so many white pines.


----------



## tree md (Mar 30, 2010)

GA is full of White Pines. I've probably climbed more Pines than any other tree species of tree. They are few and far between where I now live so I don't have to deal with the sap as much. I just climbed and dealt with the sap back then. I'd wash my ropes periodically but it didn't seem to do much about the sap. As has been mentioned, climbing another tree will rub the sap off. I'd use straight gas to clean my hands. Nothing really works for your hair but scissors. Good incentive to wear your hard hat. I would not advise putting WD40 or any other petroleum based product on your ropes unless you want to die. Petroleum based products weaken rope. 

Now days I have a secondary climbing line that I use for sappy or muddy conditions. I try to spare my primary climbing line.


----------



## 2FatGuys (Mar 30, 2010)

When my ropes get too sappy to work efficiently, I just flake them into a bathtub or washtub full of warm water (not hot!) and woolite. I let it sit for a day or two, agitating it occasionally. It seems to clean the ropes up well and doesn't affect the fibers.


----------



## moray (Mar 30, 2010)

This has come up several times before. Use acetone. You can find it in the hardware store. It won't damage plastic ropes and it definitely cuts the sap. I have used it for years with no evident problems, and I have soaked both nylon and polyester fibers in it for 10 straight days with no evidence of any effect. 

Don't wash the rope in it! Just soak a very small rag in it, and rub out the affected areas. Pitch the rag when it looks bad and use another. The rope is good to go as soon as you're done. A quart of acetone should last a dozen cleanings, or maybe 40 or 50, depending on how bad you abuse your ropes.


----------



## raymondvillain (Sep 26, 2012)

*Samson Rope Company gave advice on removing sap!*

I'm taking down 4 large spruce trees. Got sap all over my climbing rope and my rigging ropes, also safety lanyard and wire core flip line. Big mess. Difficult to use these with sap clogging up pulleys and mechanical adjusters. Also the flip line and lanyard both glue themselves to the far side of the trunk and it is next to impossible to yank them from side to side. So I e-mailed Samson rope for advice. Thought I might use mineral spirits, but was unsure if that would dissolve or weaken the synthetic rope fibers. This was Samson's reply:

"Thank you for your interest in Samson! We recommend using peanut butter for sap, just gently rub it on and then take mild soap and whip off the peanut butter."

I'll have to try it and see if it works.

To be continued.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Sep 26, 2012)

raymondvillain said:


> I'm taking down 4 large spruce trees. Got sap all over my climbing rope and my rigging ropes, also safety lanyard and wire core flip line. Big mess. Difficult to use these with sap clogging up pulleys and mechanical adjusters. Also the flip line and lanyard both glue themselves to the far side of the trunk and it is next to impossible to yank them from side to side. So I e-mailed Samson rope for advice. Thought I might use mineral spirits, but was unsure if that would dissolve or weaken the synthetic rope fibers. This was Samson's reply:
> 
> "Thank you for your interest in Samson! We recommend using peanut butter for sap, just gently rub it on and then take mild soap and whip off the peanut butter."
> 
> ...



Jiffy or Skippy???


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Sep 26, 2012)

just did some red pines and came out less than impressed with everything plastered in sap. Last time i worked on pine i showered with my rope, walked all over it and that seemed to work. Think ill buy a rope that will never see sap and just use the one i have now for pine or spruce.


----------



## deevo (Sep 26, 2012)

Youngbuck20 said:


> just did some red pines and came out less than impressed with everything plastered in sap. Last time i worked on pine i showered with my rope, walked all over it and that seemed to work. Think ill buy a rope that will never see sap and just use the one i have now for pine or spruce.



I do the same, use a not so new one just for pines!


----------



## formationrx (Sep 27, 2012)

2/3 water 1/3 part tecnu poison ivy soap... just put in a bucket overnight.. sap melts right off and it will leave your line clean and wont damage it...


----------



## david miller (Sep 28, 2012)

also here in FL we have alot of subtropic I.E ficus, rubber trees, these thing are like elmers glue factory, you get done with one of these you never have to gel your hair again:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tree md (Oct 1, 2012)

formationrx said:


> 2/3 water 1/3 part tecnu poison ivy soap... just put in a bucket overnight.. sap melts right off and it will leave your line clean and wont damage it...



I never have problems with pine sap but this is interesting... I usually cut up a bar of ivory and throw it into a front loading commercial machine with my ropes... I'll have to check out your method...


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 1, 2012)

tree md said:


> I never have problems with pine sap but this is interesting... I usually cut up a bar of ivory and throw it into a front loading commercial machine with my ropes... I'll have to check out your method...



He is right technu works good. does all kinds of stuff, after a day of messing in oil and hydraulic fluid its the only thing that gets that smell out of my hands. I also use it to get tar off my saws, handsaws, trucks or whatever. That stuff was designed for removing radio active particles from your skin. It works pretty well against poison ivy keeps the outbreaks from being terrible.


----------



## formationrx (Oct 1, 2012)

...got a bucket mixed behind the shop... u can use it a couple of times (just cover it so it cant evaporate) ... stir it up and put your rope in... if the rope is real bad ill put some tecnu directly on the thick sappy parts before i toss it in the bucket... in the morning check the rope, rinse (blast it with the hose in a milk crate or use washer)...let it dry (i tie it tree 2 tree)...and ur off to the races...


----------



## trees2 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Clean your ropes.*

The best product i've found to remove pine pitch is fast orange ! Works great on your hair, cloths everything that i used it on.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Oct 2, 2012)

trees2 said:


> The best product i've found to remove pine pitch is fast orange ! Works great on your hair, cloths everything that i used it on.



Is that safe for your ropes? Some cleaners can/ will harm ropes syntethic fibers. I know, i spelled it wrong.


----------

